# Irradiated Foods



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

With the sale of organic foods, especially produce, at an all time high this year in the US, we , as consumers, have more options available to us than ever before (i.e. imported foods, homegrown in our own yards, local producers, etc) That said, I am wondering what your thoughts on _irradiated_ foods are? I realize that some people, depending upon where you reside, do not even have access to such a thing or perhaps have not even heard of it. But since many buy and prepare the same base food products for their Malts as they do for themselves, the choice presents itself. I live in a medium sized city in East Texas, but we don't have any items of this nature in any of our markets, but perhaps others do. Have you seen any in your stores or have you ever tried them? What was your experience or what IS your thinking on the subject, regardless of wether or not you've tried any of it? In all honesty, I am curious, but not curious enough to try any of it myself....not just yet, anyhow.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

I haven't seen (or maybe have just not noticed) any foods marked as irradiated and I'm not sure I'd be running to buy irradiated foods. Do irradiated foods have to be marked as such? Thinking about it now though, hasn't the pork industry been irradiating for years? Didn't they start irradiating pork to kill off trichinosis bacteria? All of this ultra processing of food bothers me. Why the need if the food industry is doing their part to pass along to the consumer bacteria free foods and the consumer is properly storing, preparing and cooking food? What really creeps me out are the little ultra pasteurized creamers used for coffee ... they say "no refrigeration needed" anymore ... ick.


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

ok here i go , what does irradiated mean ?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Many dried spices/herbs have been irradiated for a long time. I believe that chicken sold in certain supermarkets is irradiated. Irradiation is approved by the FDA. IMO, that doesn't mean the food quality hasn't suffered. 

I personally prefer food that is locally grown by independent small farmers, and/or organic, and I try to choose that type of food as much as my budget will allow. I don't care much for irradiating foods or using genetically modified seeds. I don't buy genetically modified food, and if I see the irradiated food symbol, I avoid that food. JMO.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

uniquelovdolce said:


> ok here i go , what does irradiated mean ?


 
It's a method used to sterilize, if you will, beef, poultry, produce, etc..... by destroying the DNA, which is much of the issue the proponents of organic foods have with it I believe. They maintain (and they may well be right, too) that this process literally removes/depletes the enzymes and vitamins inherent in the foodstuff during the sterilization procedure. It makes good sense for the grocery stores since they have a product that stays "fresh" longer and looks prettier to the eye, though. It doesn't make the product radioactive, but that reassurance still doesn't leave a good taste in my mouth (pun intended). From what I understand, it is used on a bazillion different things we use all the time already, though: tires, auto parts, tons of non-food items. Of course, since we don't ingest those things, there doesn't seem to be as much of an uproar from people as there is when they do it to our food supply. But I still wonder if there is any altering of taste. Anyone know? 
Oh, and for those who have not see it, the irradiated foods symbol looks like this:


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Thanks for the symbol. Now I'll have to start looking tomorrow when I go grocery shopping. I have been buying more and more of my food at Whole Foods recently and the really do notice a taste difference in eggs and fruit. I love eggs and eat them often, especially hard boiled in a salad. What a big difference in taste ... enough so that I think I'm done with buying the regular grocery store eggs except for baking (which I hardly ever do). And the fruit from Whole Foods is actually sweet and juicy ... what a treat! I wish I had time for a small garden, even just tomatoes, lettuce, cukes and a berry patch ... someday maybe ...


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Thanks for the symbol. Now I'll have to start looking tomorrow when I go grocery shopping. I have been buying more and more of my food at Whole Foods recently and the really do notice a taste difference in eggs and fruit. I love eggs and eat them often, especially hard boiled in a salad. What a big difference in taste ... enough so that I think I'm done with buying the regular grocery store eggs except for baking (which I hardly ever do). And the fruit from Whole Foods is actually sweet and juicy ... what a treat! I wish I had time for a small garden, even just tomatoes, lettuce, cukes and a berry patch ... someday maybe ...


I've been shopping at Whole Foods now for about 8 years, and although it costs more money, the quality is evident. They are very careful about not selling genetically modified foods. 

BTW, Mary: My hubby shopped at Whole Foods in Newtonville when he was working at Newton North High School. He said it was a very nice Whole Foods.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

Nikki's Mom said:


> I've been shopping at Whole Foods now for about 8 years, and although it costs more money, the quality is evident. They are very careful about not selling genetically modified foods.
> 
> BTW, Mary: My hubby shopped at Whole Foods in Newtonville when he was working at Newton North High School. He said it was a very nice Whole Foods.


Gee, Suzan, I should have told you to tell hubby to call me. Who knows, we might have even seen each other in the Newtonville Whole Foods. It's only a few minutes from my office and I do run over there occasionally at lunchtime to hit their salad bar and grab some fruit and cheese. Yum!! I've been buying meat (which I adore!) and poultry at the Whole Foods near home for years. I'm not a big fish eater (hate smelling up the house) but do occasionally get some fish from there, too, in the summertime when I can throw it on the grill. I buy most of my dairy products across the street from Whole Foods at the really inexpensive grocery store ... they carry many of the same brand name items, like Fage yogurt, organic milk and cottage cheese, etc., and honestly most of the items are at least .75 to 1.00 less expensive per item. And with what I save I go next door to Barnes and Noble ... soooo bad!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

MaryH said:


> Gee, Suzan, I should have told you to tell hubby to call me. Who knows, we might have even seen each other in the Newtonville Whole Foods. It's only a few minutes from my office and I do run over there occasionally at lunchtime to hit their salad bar and grab some fruit and cheese. Yum!! I've been buying meat (which I adore!) and poultry at the Whole Foods near home for years. I'm not a big fish eater (hate smelling up the house) but do occasionally get some fish from there, too, in the summertime when I can throw it on the grill. I buy most of my dairy products across the street from Whole Foods at the really inexpensive grocery store ... they carry many of the same brand name items, like Fage yogurt, organic milk and cottage cheese, etc., and honestly most of the items are at least .75 to 1.00 less expensive per item. And with what I save I go next door to Barnes and Noble ... soooo bad!


Oh, I can relate. I now have standing orders to avoid Barnes and Noble!!! Between them and Amazon, I've done a lot of damage to my budget...

Hopefully next time hubby is working up that way, I can join him.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

In Houston I used to go a lot to Whole Foods Market. Here I have stopped going. The closest store is a good hour away from me and I have been disappointed a few times with the quality of their meat. Fry's and Sprouts have organic foods too, even Costco has some organic stuff now. I also found a small butcher shop that has nice meat.

About the irradiated food, I have not been aware of any. Need to look more closely. Who knows we might be eating of that food without knowing it.


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

I think that's pretty much a guarantee, Janine. ((sigh))
At this point, I wouldn't seek it out for my household (dogs incl), but who knows how much we eat of it w/o even having a clue.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

almitra said:


> I think that's pretty much a guarantee, Janine. ((sigh))
> At this point, I wouldn't seek it out for my household (dogs incl), but who knows how much we eat of it w/o even having a clue.


You're right, we don't really know. I really try to buy food from farmers that I know, but sometimes I can't afford it or they don't have what I need.

I am sure that many dog foods are using genetically-modified food now, but there is no way to know for sure. 

We just all have to do the best we can with what we have.


----------

